# Mk4 Golf armrest removal.



## himselfunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

My Golf has an armrest, which I know is considered to be a worthy 'upgrade'.

However, I hate mine as I find it is in the way when I want to put the handbrake on and change gear. Just lifting it out of the way is all very well, but a pain when the lid opens and hangs out into the rear seat space, as it hinders people getting in and out (my car is a 3 door).

So, I'd like to remove the armrest. Is this possible? Is there something that goes into the hole that is left in the centre console to tidy it up?

Cheers.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

your in the uk, don't know who would sell it over there (maybe swgmotorsports or amd). in the states "ECStuning" sells a delete kit for that same situation. I'm pretty sure someone across the pond sells it too. check them out to get an idea of what you'd be looking for.:beer:


----------



## mudder1310 (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes. I just did the armrest delete from ECS Tuning. It's about 15min work.

1. Pop off driver side panel on arm rest.
2. Remove 13mm bolt, pull rest up and off.
3. Slide back cup holder (or ashtray)
4. Pop off lid to access 2 torx.
5. Remove torx.
6. Lift up console. Inside you'll see three 13mm bolts holding the rest base.
7. Remove those, a universal socket adapter will help.
8. remove base.
9. Put torx back in.
10. Pop cup holder back on and tray from ECS kit into opening.

Done. There's a video on youtube for the project as well.


----------

